# Dorschleber



## Andreas Mueller (24. März 2002)

Habe letztes Jahr in Dänemark eine frische Dorschleber in Mehl gewälzt und mit Butter in der Pfanne gebraten.
Glücklicherweise wahr der Vermieter nicht vor Ort – der hätte uns möglicherweise rausgeschmissen so hat das 
nach ein paar Minuten gestunken . Haben den ganzen Pamps schnellstens draußen  entsorgt .
Hat nicht einer ein Rezept für die Zubereitung  von Dorschleber ? Kann man die Teile auch räuchern ? ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2002)

Am 11.01. hatten wir das Thema(sogar unter gleichem Namen) schon mal, da waren ein paar Tipps dabei.
Bevor Du die Leber brätst, solltest Du sie auf jeden Fall in gerade nicht mehr kochendem Wasser (evtl. mit einem Schuß Essig, Lorbeer , Wacholfer und Nelken)garziehen lassen, erkalten, in Scheiben schneiden, dann in Mehl wälzen und ausbraten.
Aber mir ist ein Dorschfilet lieber.


----------



## Andreas Mueller (24. März 2002)

Danke Thomas , dann schaue ich mal im Archiv nach . (Hätte ich besser mal vorher gemacht)
Nen frisches Filet ist Top , aber neugierig bin ich trotzdem vor allem wenn’s einmal so in die Hose gegangen ist.
Danke für den Tipp
#h


----------



## Case (24. März 2002)

Zu Dorschleber kann ich Dir nix sagen, aber die Leber vom Hecht brat ich immer mit. Einfch pfeffern, in Mehl wälzen und mit den Filets mitbraten. Bratzeit der Leber ist höchstens 3 Minuten. Dann einfach aus der Pfanne raus essen. Hechtleber ist was vom besten was man zum essen kriegen kann.

Da läuft mir glatt das Wasser im Mund zusammen
Case


----------



## chippog (25. März 2002)

einmal im jahr gönne ich mir dorschleber im heissen sud ziehen gelassen, allerdings meist in mittel- bis nordnorwegen und am liebsten ohne nematoden, diese süssen kleinen ringelwürmer, die manchmal zu hauf vor allem in der leber sitzen. an sonsten kann ich auch nur empfehlen leber lieber nicht zu oft zu essen, ob der vom menschen im wasser verdünnten chemikalien. gerade schwangere und stillende sollten es lassen. aber einmal probieren und mal essen, muss schon drin sein, für den der&acute;s mag. ich persönlich schätze dorschleber höher ein als diese zwar exquisiete aber etwas merkwürdig hergestellte gänsestopfleber. das mit norwegen ist vielleicht so ein bischen, weil ich glaube, aber nicht weiss, dass das wasser da oben etwas sauberer ist... vor allem aber gibt mir das die illusion, die tradition der alten lofotenfischer, am beginn der saisong dorschrogen, -leber und ich glaube auch -kopf in salzwasser gekocht als erstes essen zuzubereiten, fortzusetzen.


----------

